# ED on an '11, Cold feet on Lease. . .?



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

MercToBimmer said:


> New here. Switching from a Merc to Bimmer (finally got my way with the wife :thumbup. I am thinking about doing a ED on 2011 335i but its not making a lot of sense. I just found out about BMW waving the 2nd lease payment but my dealer says they do that by raising 30 basis points on the MF. Is this true? How much does the MF go down with each MSD?
> 
> I can confirm the auto credit. I went to the dealer asking for the 2500$ spring credit and he offered the 1305$ auto transmission credit instead. Glad I found this forum. Looking forward to a lot of reading & writing posts. Thanks!


.0003 increase to MF is legit for ED. MSD's reduce money factor by .00007 per deposit - comes out to around a 7% return on your money, give or take, depending on your final numbers.


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

AND, you should get both the auto credit and the spring drive credit on a '10. Really hard ignoring how much better the #'s are on a '10 vs. '11, but I guess thats the premium for having the bestest, newest. Allthough now that monthlies on an '07 CPO PURCHASE and '11 LEASE are the same, tougher call all the way around. Really not a lot of significant changes to justify 25k more. . . .
Just call me the master of second-guessing. . .


----------



## Addendum (Mar 31, 2008)

I have EDscheduled for 4/19 on a 2011 335 vert....my dealer has me scheduled to sign the deal on April 1st. When to the April lease rates come in to effect? Should I push it closer to my departure to gamble on better lease rates?


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, actually the lease rates probably won't change until at least May 1, if they change. Supposedly you don't want to sign your deal until a week or two before delivery if possible. I'm not expecting any changes from what my dealer quoted me, so its put up or shut up for the most part. Some are postponing delivery past May 1 in hopes the numbers get better. My ED is set for 4/24, I'll check for you on the autobahn, also doing an E93. Cheers.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

jbailey895 said:


> AND, you should get both the auto credit and the spring drive credit on a '10.


I think the Auto credit only applies to 2011s.


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

ah, probably true, the only bone they're tossing to the '11's doesn't apply to me. .


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> I think the Auto credit only applies to 2011s.


Does anyone know if the 2011 auto credit will apply to ED? Or is this dealer's discretion?


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

jbailey895 said:


> With the spring drive incentive and more favorable rates on the 10's, is anyone getting cold feet on the '11's? I'm scheduled for ED on 4/24, but my concerns are:
> 1. worse residual, worse money factor
> 2. No spring drive incentive
> 3. 3 months without the car (1 before, at least two after)
> ...


1. Residuals are worse across the board for luxury cars. The money factor is about what you expect for new models and the LCI cars. My salesperson believes that a lease loyalty program will be announced shortly. Just write your lease so that you get this lease rate if it does happen.
2. Spring drive incentive is there to move the old models.
3. Your statement is not exactly accurate. You sign your lease 7 days before Euro Delivery Pick-up. Many dealers tell the naive customer that you need to sign earlier. This is not true. With BMW Euro Delivery you skip the second lease payment. However the money factor is slightly higher to offset this. You do have a period of time without the car. Delivery to the Midwest and East Coast takes approximately 5 to 6 weeks. Delivery to California takes approximately 6 to 7 weeks.
4. LCI build quality risk is non-existent. Build quality risk on a F10 is small. However BMW has been awesome in the past about dealing with legitimate issues.

Euro Delivery is not right for everyone. You can always get a better deal on the model that is being phased out. I much prefer the LCI cars and the new models. I enjoy Euro Delivery immensely.


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

having never done ED before, I think I'm overly-jumpy, since its such a long process from order, to build, to ed, and then, especially, RE-delivery stateside. The RE-delivery wait time, along with crummy numbers, is the crux of my frustration. i just bought a Mazda CX-9 for wifey this weekend, and her payments on a $35k car will be several hundred a month less, and she'll own the car, I'm just renting mine. if the CPO incentives come out better in April, I may have to do a used car and just tour the factory instead of ED, which I'm sure would be a disappointment, but for several thousands different, it may not be worth it to me. I'm sure others have been through this as well, and I probably should just stay the course, but man, long time no-car sux, as do lease #'s.


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

jbailey895 said:


> having never done ED before, I think I'm overly-jumpy, since its such a long process from order, to build, to ed, and then, especially, RE-delivery stateside.... I'm sure others have been through this as well, and I probably should just stay the course, but man, long time no-car sux, as do lease #'s.


The other way to think about 2011 ED vs. 2010 vs CPO is, you make your decision, and then you don't look back. I made my ED deal in January (before you, I think), and my delivery is at the end of June (after you). I never considered changing the plan, just looking forward to the car :drive: and the ED experience (2nd time ED for us). Much less stressful that way.


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree, decide and relax, decide and relax. Baaaaah! can't be done, I've frantically second-guessing myself about delivery dates, MF's, '10 incentives, CPO incentives, changing models, heck I even considered a G37 over the weekend (no thanks). I've never been good at delayed gratification, and the indecision is driving me nutz. Has anyone been charged for cancelling right before delivery? I know in the PO it states there is liability for costs incurred prior to delivery upon cancellation, but I've been told until you ink, you can walk away. My CA is being so cool and patient with me, and I've already booked flights/rooms, but the feet are cold, and I'm within a month of delivery. $80/mo. more for a lease than a purchase is what is really bugging me, but a CPO '07 or '08 isn't as cool and the top of the line '11 (I keep chanting in my internal monologue)


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

jbailey895 said:


> I agree, decide and relax, decide and relax. Baaaaah! can't be done, I've frantically second-guessing myself about delivery dates, MF's, '10 incentives, CPO incentives, changing models, heck I even considered a G37 over the weekend (no thanks). I've never been good at delayed gratification, and the indecision is driving me nutz. Has anyone been charged for cancelling right before delivery? I know in the PO it states there is liability for costs incurred prior to delivery upon cancellation, but I've been told until you ink, you can walk away. My CA is being so cool and patient with me, and I've already booked flights/rooms, but the feet are cold, and I'm within a month of delivery. $80/mo. more for a lease than a purchase is what is really bugging me, but a CPO '07 or '08 isn't as cool and the top of the line '11 (I keep chanting in my internal monologue)


 :slap: It's a lousy $80 my friend. I have to assume that $80 isn't a big deal to you and you're simply being a cheap ass. :slap: Just get the 2011 as planned. 6 months from now you aren't going to be sitting there counting your money saying "I really wish I had another $80 in my pocket this month," you'll simply be enjoying your car.


----------

